# Dust collection on Makita 2301FC



## Clover4 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi - Anyone know if there is a dust collection accessory for this router? (When running outside of a table situation) I thought I saw somewhere it was compatible with other Makita router accessories. 

Thanks,

Rod


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rod

This may work

http://www.amazon.com/Makita-193379...r0_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1322260736&sr=1-2-fkmr0

==========



Clover4 said:


> Hi - Anyone know if there is a dust collection accessory for this router? (When running outside of a table situation) I thought I saw somewhere it was compatible with other Makita router accessories.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rod


----------



## Clover4 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks Bob - A little more digging on Amazon and I came up with this:

192035-6 part number (Sorry, I cannot post the url because of my limited post count)

Which is very similar to your suggestion and a reviewer confirmed it worked with the 2301FC!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rod


That will work, be sure to check out the used one save 5.oo, not much but 5.oo bucks is five bucks,,,  with some dust on the new one, it's used.. 

http://www.amazon.com/Makita-192035...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1322270247&sr=1-1

Amazon.com: Used and New: Makita 192035-6 Router Dust Nozzle (3606,3612,3621 Series)

===



Clover4 said:


> Thanks Bob - A little more digging on Amazon and I came up with this:
> 
> 192035-6 part number (Sorry, I cannot post the url because of my limited post count)
> 
> Which is very similar to your suggestion and a reviewer confirmed it worked with the 2301FC!


----------



## Clover4 (Nov 19, 2011)

I hear ya!


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

I ahve only just bought this router and lucky me, that dust adaptor came with it.
It does work well though.


----------



## Clover4 (Nov 19, 2011)

TheOakDude said:


> I ahve only just bought this router and lucky me, that dust adaptor came with it.
> It does work well though.


That's good it was included on yours and that it works - Since I purchased the dust accessory separately, I am hoping the router does not include it here in the states- What an odd thing to hope for!:'(


----------



## Clover4 (Nov 19, 2011)

TheOakDude said:


> I ahve only just bought this router and lucky me, that dust adaptor came with it.
> It does work well though.


Oak - any chance you have a photo of your dust adapter?

Rod


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

No Probs Rod,
as soon as i get a minute will post.
thanks


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Hee you go Rod,
hope this helps.


----------



## Clover4 (Nov 19, 2011)

Fantastic shots! I really appreciate it. The one I received from Amazon (that a user mentioned worked with the router is not the same as what you have) I don't know if they shipped the wrong one or not... I also called Makita USA and they told me they don't make a dust nozzle for this router!!!! Sheesh, what a pain...

Does there happen to be a part number on it I could use as reference?

Thanks again,

Rod


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Rod,
suspect you got the jobsworth customer service nob.
Check ot this website
Makita USA - Tool Details - RP2301FC
kindly given to me from a router forum person.
Also, Makita UK
Part no is 
DUST NOZZLE ASSY RP2301/1801
122850-4

If they cant get one from USA Makita, I could probably get you one and ship it to you, we can sort something out I'm sure.
It doesnt take it all away but approx 50%, dependant upon the suction power of the vac you have attatched.
Hope this helps.
Good luck with the customer services nob.
Paul


----------



## Clover4 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks Paul - no luck here. Looks like it's only avail in the UK or Aust. 

I cannot order it from Makita USA. 

If you had the time and wanted to pursue it. I'd gladly pay you upfront via paypal. No worries if this is too much of a pain.

Take care -

Rod


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

I will look into it and let you know...
cheers


----------



## Clover4 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks Paul! another option: if you see it online in the UK that you could point me to I could order direct...


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah that will be better, have made some enquiries with makita direct asking if avail and how much and he replied that I can get ryobi parts from x place?????Another nob customer services nutcase.
Will let you know as soon as I have anything.
cheers


----------



## CJnAustell (Feb 12, 2012)

where did you buy your Makita router that included the dust collector?
thanks for the pics (TheOakDude)!
I am looking for the same setup on a new 2301-FC


----------



## CJnAustell (Feb 12, 2012)

does anyone know much about the Betterley Tools STA-VACC system to fit the 2301FC?


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi there, got the Makita rp2301fcx from a company called Toolstop easily found on internet, was £279.00 then now £319.00 3 months later...
They are however a very good company to deal with. Also Axminster are selling it at same price now though not certain if they include dust nozz.


----------



## CJnAustell (Feb 12, 2012)

*Betterley Tools STA-VACC system to fit the 2301FC*

I called and spoke with top router guy at Betterley Tools about the STA-VACC system and he said that it will fit the 2301fc. It is a complete base replacement but will produce 90-95% dust collection. There is a video on uTube about this one too. Total setup runs $149. Really thinking hard about this purchase. Any input would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Clover4 (Nov 19, 2011)

CJnAustell said:


> where did you buy your Makita router that included the dust collector?
> thanks for the pics (TheOakDude)!
> I am looking for the same setup on a new 2301-FC


I bought mine locally but it did not come with the dust nozzle- part nbr 122850-4. The US models do not have them, which is really dumb IMO.

Luckily I was able to source one from the UK but it was not simple... 

Rod


----------



## CJnAustell (Feb 12, 2012)

I think that the Betterley Tools dust system is going to be the way that I go. The Makita dust port looks too flimsy to me. I have spent too much money over the years on cheap tools that need replacing. Trying to buy the right tool first time around.


----------

